# Friesian Bridle/Ranch Horse Prospect? Please Critique!



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't see Friesian really at all, but a nice looking a horse. It's hard to really critique with those photos though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseGuru (Feb 28, 2012)

That's not a freesian

Friesian Horse Association of North America - FHANA


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I see Friesian in the second photo but he is definitely not a purebred.
The photos arent the best for critiquing but from what i _can_ see, he has a nice shoulder and good depth through the girth.
Neck is short compared to his back, which is _almost_ on the long side.
Steep slope to the croup but otherwise his hindquarters are not bad.
Front legs look alright but i cannot say about the backs at all without him standing still atleast.
Very flashy & handsome horse for sure, though


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't see Fresian in there either. The Fresian crosses I've seen aware more drafty than that horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry, thought I added, he is friesian/appy cross!! Sorry!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Quite possible then  Not all horses cross out the same


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

friesians tend to take a bit longer to come into themselves. A friend of mine breeds them, and they dont really start looking like much till 4 or 5. Hes got the potiential there, and I know you know horses so if something about him caught ur eye, go for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

The owner is sending me pictures of his front and rear end and a squared up profile. I will post them as soon as I get them. He said he's really low in the pecking order and he got a little thin when he turned him out, but he is starting to gain his weight back. I have a vet lined up for a PPE and I'm going to take a look at him next week! My husband thinks I'm crazy because we only usually ride paints and QH, but I really like the looks of the horse. The only thing I can really see about him I don't like is, like lilruffian said, his back is a tad bit long. But he's is still growing and I'm hoping maybe he might grow into it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh and for a little extra info, my friend does cattle work with her mare, and she loves it. has even done some team roping too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Long back, stubby neck, long cannons, goose rumped, upright pasterns and a steep shoulder?? There's lots of things that pretty color just plain and simply won't cover up.
This horse's conformation is textbook "what not to buy". I would personally pass.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've seen a lot of Friesian crosses go terribly wrong, this one isn't bad! I, personally, do see the Friesian in him. It might be worth finding out what type of Friesian the parent was. There's a cart type and a dressage/riding type. The cart types have rough, choppy gaits while the dressage types are smoother.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Long back, stubby neck, long cannons, goose rumped, upright pasterns and a steep shoulder?? There's lots of things that pretty color just plain and simply won't cover up.
> This horse's conformation is textbook "what not to buy". I would personally pass.


Hmm, I'm not seeing a steep shoulder, and he is still growing like a weed, so I'm sure he will grow into his long cannons. For the work I'm looking to do, I don't think he's that bad. Thanks though!


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Oh and for a little extra info, my friend does cattle work with her mare, and she loves it. has even done some team roping too!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I didn't know if they are a good breed or not for ranch work. Although they do look like it. Just getting the pictures in now. He's a lot wider than he looks in these pictures. With how big boned he is, and with a nice set of withers, I don't see why he wouldnt make a very nice ranch horse, he's priced fair for friesians in my area. Would you pay $1000 for him?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Im not sure what horse prices are like there compared to here in Alberta, but Id say its a fair asking price. Can always offer lower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

Tessa7707 said:


> I've seen a lot of Friesian crosses go terribly wrong, this one isn't bad! I, personally, do see the Friesian in him. It might be worth finding out what type of Friesian the parent was. There's a cart type and a dressage/riding type. The cart types have rough, choppy gaits while the dressage types are smoother.


Just spoke with the owner again. He is sired by a cart-type stud. So he will probably have a rougher gait. But thats fine, I'm used to riding short-strided rough Hancock QHs.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't blame you for wanting this handsome boy... wow, his coloring is spectacular. However I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him squared-up. I can see what anabel is seeing, but it's hard to be sure without a picture of him standing square.


----------

